# R32 dash



## Jakethelake (Sep 14, 2020)

After the cleanest R32 dash board I can find. What’s out there ??


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a mint unmarked dash but it does have the usual bubble on the passenger side.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a new Dash. I’ll let it go for £2000


----------

